# κυκλικές επιδράσεις που επιστρέφουν κάθε 3-4 χρόνια



## grtr

Καλησπέρα!
Υπάρχει επίθετο ή επίρρημα που εκφράζει κάθε πόσο επιστρέφουν οι κυκλικές επιδράσεις;

_Σε πολλές περιπτώσεις μπορούμε να παρατηρήσουμε ... κυκλικές επιδράσεις. 

(κυκλικές επιδράσεις που επιστρέφουν κάθε 3-4 χρόνια)_


----------



## Stephie1806

Θα μπορούσες να πεις:
"Σε πολλές περιπτώσεις μπορούμε να παρατηρήσουμε κυκλικές επιδράσεις που επιστρέφουν κάθε 3 ή 4 χρόνια" όπως έχεις στην παρένθεση.
Δεν μπορώ να σκεφτώ κάποιο επίθετο που να εκφράζει την έννοια αυτή, αλλά αν το βρω, θα σου στείλω!


----------



## grtr

Σε ευχαριστώ. Το τριετής και το τερταετής δε χρησιμοποιούνται εδώ;


----------



## Αγγελος

Θα μπορούσαμε. Υπάρχουν οι λέξεις τριταίος και τεταρταίος, αλλά σημαίνουν "που επανέρχονται κάθε τρίτη ή τέταρτη *μέρα*" (λέγεται μόνο στην ιατρική, για ορισμένους πυρετούς).


----------



## Perseas

grtr said:


> Το τριετής και το τε*τρ*αετής δε χρησιμοποιούνται εδώ;





Αγγελος said:


> Θα μπορούσαμε.


Τριετής *δεν* είναι αυτός που επανέρχεται κάθε τρία χρόνια.


----------



## grtr

Άρα τι είναι τότε; Μόνο για ηλικία; Τίποτα άλλο;


----------



## Perseas

> *1α.* που διαρκεί τρία χρόνια: ~ _εκπαίδευση / απουσία,_ τρίχρονη. _Tριετές πρόγραμμα / συμβόλαιο,_ που ισχύει για τρία χρόνια_._ *β.* για μαθητή που φοιτά για τρίτη χρονιά στην ίδια τάξη. *2.* (λόγ., για πρόσ.) που έχει ηλικία τριών ετών· τρίχρονος.


Παράλληλη αναζήτηση


----------



## grtr

Α, ναι, δεν το θυμήθηκα έτσι ξαφνικά, σε ευχαριστώ!
Άρα δε λέγεται με μία μόνο λέξη το "κάθε 3 χρόνια";/.


----------



## Perseas

H Stephie1806 έδωσε μια πολύ καλή απάντηση. Επίσης, "κάθε τρία χρόνια" = "κάθε (μία) τριετία".


----------



## grtr

Ναι, ναι, καλή απάντηση, ήθελα μόνο μια "επιβεβαίωση", σε ευχαριστώ!


----------



## Αγγελος

Perseas said:


> Τριετής *δεν* είναι αυτός που επανέρχεται κάθε τρία χρόνια.



Σαφώς όχι. Εννοούσα (υποθέτω) ότι ο _κύκλος _μπορεί να είναι τριετής, οπότε βέβαια και τα κυκλικά φαινόμενα επανέρχονται (καλύτερα παρά "επιστρέφουν") ανά τριετία.
Αξιοπερίεργο είναι ότι οι λέξεις εβδομαδιαίος, μηνιαίος, τριμηνιαίος, ετήσιος  σημαίνουν κάτι που γίνεται μια φορά την εβδομάδα, το μήνα, το τρίμηνο, το χρόνο ("η εβδομαδιαία του επίσκεψη στη θεία του", "τριμηνιαία δόση", "το ενιαύσιο (=ετήσιο) θύμα" (διήγημα του Παπαδιαμάντη), αλλά μονολεκτική  απόδοση για τη biennale φερ'ειπείν δεν έχουμε.


----------



## Perseas

@Αγγελος 
Ευχαριστώ για την απάντηση. Το έγραψα, επειδή σκέφτηκα ότι θα μπορούσε να προκληθεί σύγχυση σε μέλη που δεν είναι φυσικοί ομιλητές της Ελληνικής (όπως φάνηκε στο αμέσως επόμενο μήνυμα #6).


----------

